# M Roadster : clutch dead to the floor



## Lexi133 (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi all. Currently restoring my father-in-law’s M Roadster. Long story short I have taken out the slave cylinder to be replaced and upon reinstalling and preparing to bleed the line, the clutch is dead to the floor. I can bring it up with my foot it will stay in place but the second I go to depress it, that’s a dead drop the floor and stays there… absolutely no resistance. what are we thinking?


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

Large volume of air? Maybe start the brake fluid flushing process and see if it starts to improve.
If it’s not that then maybe you dropped the pin out of the slave cylinder or broke it somehow?


----------

